# Hey my first grow please take a look



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi look at these plants and let me know if they look good please


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)

They look better than my plants at about the same stage...I think your doing fine, but what are you doing?
Dirt?light?feed?genetics?


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

Light is a spider farmer sf2000 soil is fox farm ocean forest, and I've used a myco powder mixed in a spray to treat soil. Genetics are eleven roses


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

I made two foliage sprays out of this


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

I've not gave nutrients yet because the soil says it has enough nutrients for three months. I'm a bit overwhelmed with all the knowledge to do this right. I've never grown anything before this and used to think growing was just water, dirt and seed lol.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi Guts...welcome to MP...looks like your off to a good start.


----------



## Chris628 (Jan 31, 2020)

Off to a good start my friend. Don't believe that crap they put on FoxFarm bags. Start feeding them a week or 2 after they sprout. Start with 1/4 stength and then half and then full . A simple 3 part nute system works great.


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

Ok Chris thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

I'll give the plants some kelp soon


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)

So it looks like your trying to be as organic as you can huh....lots of info here on organic teas and all such as that...
Your doing great so far!!!the point of organics is to take care of your soil and it will take care of your plant....


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes the more organic the better for me yeah


----------



## thegloman (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome guts!
Glad you found us!
Looks like you're doing great!


----------



## Guts (Jan 31, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Welcome guts!
> Glad you found us!
> Looks like you're doing great!


Yeah thank you. I generally only lurk in forums but this calls for action. I'm glad I found this place as well. Quick question if I have any questions or problems should I put it here or just make a new thread as needed. I know a dumb question but I don't really know forum etiquette.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2020)

You can start a thread to document a particular thread and keep the whole history of that grow together...issues and triumphs...I believe there is a sub forum for that...
Or you could start a thread for a particular issue that you see arising... if you do that, be sure to name the thread appropriately so future searches can find it...
No dumb questions but reading and looking around the forum will show the usual routine...good luck.....


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 1, 2020)

buh-bye


----------



## Growdude (Feb 1, 2020)

Guts said:


> I know a dumb question but I don't really know forum etiquette.



Just don't hijack someone else's thread


----------



## Guts (Feb 1, 2020)

Lol yeah I know that much


----------



## Steve1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Guts said:


> Yeah thank you. I generally only lurk in forums but this calls for action. I'm glad I found this place as well. Quick question if I have any questions or problems should I put it here or just make a new thread as needed. I know a dumb question but I don't really know forum etiquette.


You will find the folks in this group most helpful


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 1, 2020)

Growdude said:


> Just don't hijack someone else's thread



Sorry. my bad. I'm 68 and never been in a forum before and don't know how to post or the etiquette or hijacking. Guess I don't belong in this one either. Have fun all, and good luck with your grows! Enjoy!


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 1, 2020)

Guts said:


> Lol yeah I know that much



Sorry. my bad. I'm 68 and never been in a forum before and don't know how to post or the etiquette or hijacking. Guess I don't belong in this one either. Have fun all, and good luck with your grows! Enjoy!


----------



## Guts (Feb 1, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Sorry. my bad. I'm 68 and never been in a forum before and don't know how to post or the etiquette or hijacking. Guess I don't belong in this one either. Have fun all, and good luck with your grows! Enjoy!


 don't worry Billy just go to front page on the top you should see make thread or make post. Dont feel attacked my dude the internet can be prickly,  but trust me you are welcome here


----------



## Guts (Feb 1, 2020)

Here Billy


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2020)

You look like you are off to a good start. Make sure you establish a good wet-dry cycle.  Overwatering, especially with seedlings is a common mistake. Green Mojo.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Sorry. my bad. I'm 68 and never been in a forum before and don't know how to post or the etiquette or hijacking. Guess I don't belong in this one either. Have fun all, and good luck with your grows! Enjoy!



No one here is going to bite your head off for not knowing forum etiquette. We all had to start at one time. You will learn the ropes.


----------



## Guts (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok folks! Look at these do they look sad or is it just me


----------

